# Valdotain Trese pic



## Plasmech (Oct 16, 2009)

Did I do this V.T. setup properly? Thanks! 

(rainy and I'm bored)


PICTURES OF IMPROPER SETUP REMOVED BY PLASMECH FOR SAFETY OF OTHER NOVICE CLIMBERS


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 16, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Did I do this V.T. setup properly? Thanks!
> 
> (rainy and I' bored)



Is that a petzl fixe? I think the instructions say not to use one with a biner that the end is not symmetric (like an oval). Because the sides of the pulley where the biner goes through are separated.

Don't know if it actually matters, but for that style biner I use a pulley that the sides touch eachother like a micro pulley or a hitch climber.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks TreeCo. I was actually thinking that too. Another wrap for safety as well as to take up some slack so when I advance my DRT, whether by hand of by foot especially, I don't have as much "backlash" in the system. 

What type of symmetrical 'biner do you recommend?

By the way, the Tree Climber's Companion *does* in fact show 3 wraps but I agree that 4 is safer/better.

By the way, if anybody was wondering, I do not climb on black static line. That's just what I had in my living room, a 12' length of it, when I was playing last night. 

Not sure I'm a fan of that pre-made blue prusik cordage either...


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 17, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> Is that a petzl fixe? I think the instructions say not to use one with a biner that the end is not symmetric (like an oval). Because the sides of the pulley where the biner goes through are separated.
> 
> Don't know if it actually matters, but for that style biner I use a pulley that the sides touch eachother like a micro pulley or a hitch climber.



Maybe I need something like this, Turner:

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Micro/Micro-Pulley-919


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Oct 17, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> Is that a petzl fixe? I think the instructions say not to use one with a biner that the end is not symmetric (like an oval). Because the sides of the pulley where the biner goes through are separated.
> 
> Don't know if it actually matters, but for that style biner I use a pulley that the sides touch eachother like a micro pulley or a hitch climber.








It looks like you're using a button lock William. You need to use an HMS biner with the Fixe. The William is an HMS biner - should work "OK". You want to avoid the following (from the Petzl, Fixe instruction sheet):






*There's another important point, this is heresay because I dont' use a VT.* I've read and have been told that the braids on the VT need to alternate. If one leg of the tresse is always in contact with the lifeline it will 'hockle' the rope on a long descent. 

It looks like in the pic that one leg of the friction hitch spirals down in constant contact with the climbing line . It makes sense that it will impart some twist in the rope. When I tried the VT, I had to alternate the wrap so each leg of the hitch was against the rope, then it would not twist. 

Is that clear as mud???


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 17, 2009)

My thoughts. I never use 4 wraps, but I don't tie it the way you have it. I trap the top rope against the line with the bottom rope, then trap the bottom with the top on my second braid, connect to my carabiner then climb. I use Petzl williams, have used petzl d's, HMS boa's, the carabiner has nothing to do with the effectiveness of the hitch. Try trapping the hitch the way that I suggested and you'll find that it will most likely work fine with 3 wraps.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 17, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> It looks like you're using a button lock William. You need to use an HMS biner with the Fixe. The William is an HMS biner - should work "OK". You want to avoid the following (from the Petzl, Fixe instruction sheet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been using the williams HMS ball locking with a fixie for a while. Never had any problems. The fixie is not being used in a life supporting system its only tending slack so I dont think its much of an issue. Though I do need to find some of them rubber bands to keep it all in place.


----------



## RedlineIt (Oct 18, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have been using the williams HMS ball locking with a fixie for a while. Never had any problems. The fixie is not being used in a life supporting system its only tending slack so I dont think its much of an issue. *Though I do need to find some of them rubber bands to keep it all in place*.



Got a bicycle innertube and a box-cutter? You now have rubber bands.

Agree with the fixe pulley, not in support, no problem. A dog leash snap would even be OK there, just not as slick.


----------



## czar_tree (Oct 11, 2011)

*french prusik vt Valdotain set up*

A week ago I tried The VT knot for the first time.
It worked so good that I have some questions.

Can I, significantly, gain performance using a hich climber pulley? The petzl oscillant pulley is small, light and worked so good.
What will be the gain in attaching the rope in a second carabinner? The williams seems to have space enough to fit the whole system.
:msp_confused:
thanks

Cesar


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a hitch climber pulley (HCP) system and really like it. One thing that I might not like about the system in the photo is the length. The extra carabiner and the swivel would seem to put the hitch up near your face. Maybe it's just a personal preference but compactness of the HCP system keeps the hitch closer to your chest where IMO it's easier to work.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2011)

Plasmech said:


> Maybe I need something like this, Turner:
> 
> Micro Pulley : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


 
What you need is to come out here and drag some ####ing brush !


Actually I'll handle the brush, you can put this oak down. Its easy, the only thing you can #### up is yerself on this one so sharpen em up Jackey and I'll see ya on Saturday.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2011)

There is plenty of room to send the tops out on their own.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is a pic of its base. A crack is present in the root plate zone, though not active other issues have prompted its removal. Bring yer big saw cause you gotta buck the trunk.














No, nothing drastic is really happening at this time with this tree, we were actually going to prune it. There are good things going for this tree but also bad, we were on the fence about it but the facts are the house is the target for the growing oak , the soil sucks, oaks are prune to " suddenly" fail, the last one just so happened to fall away from the house, this one is pointed smack at it. Sharp chain on a twenty do jess fine.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2011)

Last time I was up I got hit by hornets, they are gone now.






well, we'll see.


----------



## czar_tree (Oct 13, 2011)

RacerX said:


> I use a hitch climber pulley (HCP) system and really like it. One thing that I might not like about the system in the photo is the length. The extra carabiner and the swivel would seem to put the hitch up near your face. Maybe it's just a personal preference but compactness of the HCP system keeps the hitch closer to your chest where IMO it's easier to work.




Ok My dear, thanks by your attention!
About the length of the system, its not ideal to me, but I need it in this manner this time.
the swivel is a necessity because mobility is key issue to me. The other carabiner I need to connect to the webbing of my navaho harnness,
Im thinking the possibility to buy a Sequoia harnnes, after doing so, I will try the swivel binner from rock exotica, shorten the system this 
manner.
thanks again

Cesar:msp_smile:


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 13, 2011)

Have a hard time imagining anything that I like better than hitch climber on a VT. I use oval biners to help keep it all straight. HMS and standard D's tended to be a pita imo. Friction saver of some kinda makes it even nicer.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 20, 2011)

*that's an easy one*



treemandan said:


> What you need is to come out here and drag some ####ing brush !
> 
> 
> Actually I'll handle the brush, you can put this oak down. Its easy, the only thing you can #### up is yerself on this one so sharpen em up Jackey and I'll see ya on Saturday.


 
I miss those. Hell,I just miss work.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 20, 2011)

fishercat said:


> I miss those. Hell,I just miss work.


 
I thought you were doing good down there the last I heard?


----------

